# Gama Goat



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi everyone

I've been reading about the Gama Goat designed by LVT and used the US Army in Vietnam and later. 

Are there any model kits of it out there, either resin or injection? It's such a weird looking best and there are many variations of it that were used.

Can't remember ever seeing it on the shelf.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I know RoCo Minitanks had one in HO scale. There isnt a mainstream plastic kit of one. There may be a resin one out there.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check the RocCo catalog.

I've just been reading a book about the development of the Humvee and the preliminary had a brief history of the Gama Goat, which I'd heard of before. 

After looking at more pictures of it I thought it would make an interesting kit to make due to the design.


----------

